# Weekly Competition 2013-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U F' R F' R' F' U'
*2. *R2 U2 F U R2 F2 U' F'
*3. *U R' U F U2 R' F' R2 F
*4. *R2 U2 R' F U F' R2 U2
*5. *U2 F R' U F2 U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L' F U' B2 R' U L' B' F2 R2
*2. *R B L F' U2 B' R' F' U' B' D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 B2
*3. *L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B F2 L2 B L' D' R F' D2 B2 R D2 R
*4. *L R D2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 D F2 L' B' R' U F R2 D2 L'
*5. *L2 B2 U F D B R U2 F L F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' D2 R2 D' U' B2 Uw R2 D B' F' L' Fw F Uw L2 B Fw' U2 L' F2 D' B2 Fw2 R D2 B' L2 Rw' Fw2 D2 R' F' U2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 F'
*2. *Fw Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw Rw2 F' U Rw' Fw Rw2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 R2 Uw R Fw Rw2 U B' Fw Uw Rw' R D' B' L D' Uw U2 F' L R Fw
*3. *L R2 F' D' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw' Uw2 U L2 R2 B' Fw2 F2 L' R B2 Rw U2 Rw U2 L' R2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw L2 Rw' D' L' Rw Uw2 B2 L2 Rw B' Fw'
*4. *Fw2 R Uw2 Fw' L' B' R Fw2 F' D L2 D2 F Uw L2 F' L Fw L2 R2 F L' Uw' B2 D2 B2 F U2 F Uw' Rw2 R2 D' Rw' D2 Rw' Fw Rw Uw R
*5. *Uw2 F' D' U B2 Fw' L R2 Fw D R U2 B R' Fw2 Uw' B R' B' L2 U' Fw2 Uw' R B2 L' F' L Rw' R' U2 L Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw L' F' R2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 Dw L' B' U2 Bw' R' U2 Lw2 Dw' Rw2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 F Rw Uw2 U' L Rw' B' D' B2 L2 R' Dw Lw D Dw U' B2 Dw U' R' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Lw' R2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 R2 Bw' Rw2 Bw Uw2 F U Bw2 L D U Lw' R D Bw F2
*2. *Dw Fw2 Lw' B2 L2 D' B' Lw U Rw2 Dw' U' L B2 Dw F Dw2 Uw L Dw' L F2 Lw2 Bw L Lw' D Lw B2 R Bw D B' F2 D2 Lw2 R' Bw2 Rw U F2 U' L Rw2 Fw' F' Uw U B Uw2 B Rw' D' B' L' D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' R'
*3. *D R2 D F' Dw' B Fw' Dw2 Bw U B Bw F2 L Dw' U Lw Bw2 U Bw Fw Lw' Rw' Bw Dw' B' D Uw' F2 R' B' L B2 U' L' Dw' U' R2 U B' Uw' Rw Dw Rw' D' R2 Dw2 Uw B' Fw2 Lw' Bw' R B' U' R Dw' Rw' Uw' B2
*4. *B' Uw R' D Dw2 F Uw B' F L' Rw R2 D2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw' Lw Uw2 L Lw' D' B2 Bw' Rw' B Uw' B2 F' Rw2 U Lw' F' L' Bw' D2 Dw' F2 L' U' B' Bw2 Lw2 U' R' U B' L' R2 Fw' L' D R' B' Bw D2 Uw' Bw Fw2 Rw'
*5. *R D' Dw2 Lw' F' Uw2 Lw' B D' U Lw' Uw Lw' R2 B Bw' Fw F2 Uw Lw2 D2 Dw2 B' Uw Lw' Bw' D2 B2 Lw R' B U2 Rw Fw L R2 Uw B2 Fw' U2 R F R2 Uw2 L' Rw D Lw Bw' Rw' D' Bw2 F2 U R' B2 Fw2 Lw D2 Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 3F U' F' 2U' 2R' B2 2B L' 3R 2R 2D' 2F2 3U U 2B 3U' 3R2 2D' 2U U F 2L F2 2R' B D 2F2 3U U2 2L2 3U 2F2 D' 3F2 2U L2 2F2 2R' U B' 3F2 2D2 2R' 2F' R2 2D2 2B' 2L 2R 3F' F' 2R2 2D 2U' 2B' D2 2D U B 2F D' 3U B' 2F' 2D2 2L2 2R2 2B2 3U'
*2. *2R 2D2 2R F' U 2L2 2F' 2L2 2U L' B' 2R 2B2 2F2 2R 2F 2L 2F D' 3U 2U U2 2R' R2 2D2 2B2 3U2 2L2 R' U 3F2 2R2 3F2 F2 L 2D 2U 2R' 2U' F' 3R D2 F' L' 3U2 B 2B F' 3U2 2U F2 L 2D' 3U B' 2L 3F' 2F2 2L2 2R 2D2 U 2L' 2U 2L' U F 2R' 2F2 2D2
*3. *2F2 U' 2B2 2F' U' 2B' 2R D' 3U 2U2 2B' 2F2 3R R2 D 3F' D' B D2 2D' 2U2 2B 3F' 3U' 3R B2 2B2 3F2 L 2L 2F2 2U B' 3U' 3F' 2F' 3U2 2U2 2F 3R2 B' 3R' D2 F L2 2R 2F 2U2 2R' 3F 2L2 D 2L R D2 3U 2L 2R2 D2 2D2 2B2 3R 2U 2B' 2U 2L' B' 3U2 2L' F'
*4. *D' 2U' U L' R B 2D 2B L 2R 3U' U L 2B' L 2R 2D2 F2 3R2 D2 U' R2 2D 2U2 3F2 2R' D' 2U' 3R 2R R 2F 3U' 2U 2B U B' R 2U U2 3R2 3U2 2U' R D 2F D2 2U 2B 2D' 3F 3U U2 F2 2D' 2F2 2L' 2B2 2L 2D R2 2D 3R2 3U 2R' R' 2D' L2 3U 3F2
*5. *2D2 2L D2 3U2 2B 2D 3U 2L' 3F' D2 U' 2R2 B2 2R' R' 2B2 2L' 2B2 2U U2 2L 2R2 B2 2L 3F' 2R' 3U' 2B' D2 2L' 2R' 3F2 D' U2 2R 2B2 2U 3F' 2U2 U 2F2 L 2F R2 3U U' 2B U2 F' 3U' 2L' 3F2 3R2 B2 D 3U2 2U2 3R2 D2 2R2 2U2 2L 3R' B2 2F2 F L D' B' 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R 3D 2U' 3L' 2U2 3B' L 3R' R' 3B U 2B' 3B2 3D 2U 3L' 2D' 2B 2D2 B' 3U2 2R2 D2 U2 2B2 F 3R' B 3B L 2R2 F2 2L 2F 3D2 B' L' 3R2 3F2 R B' 2D' 3F 3L 3R' 3U' 2F2 3L B 2U2 2L2 R' 3B' 3F' D B2 R 3D' 3B2 L D2 3D' 2L 3B' 2R2 D2 U F2 D 3U 3L' 3D' F' 2D2 R' 2U F' 2R2 3U2 L 2L D 3D2 U2 2R2 2D' 3F' R2 3F' 2F' 2R2 R U2 3R2 D' L 2U L 2L' F
*2. *2B2 3F' L 3U' 3L2 B' 3L2 3B' L2 3B 2F2 2R 2U B2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2L' D2 3U' 3L2 2R2 3D' F' 2R2 2F F' 2R 2F2 2D2 2L2 2U2 R 2D 3D' 2F F2 3U2 F 3L D2 3U 3R 2D 3U' R F2 3L 2U2 U2 2L 3R' 2B' 3F' F' 3R 3D 2B2 3F2 U2 2L2 D' 2U 2B2 3L2 B 3D' 2L' D' 2R2 D 3D2 L' 3R2 2R 2B 2R2 R2 D2 L R D' 3D 2U 3F' 3L2 3D2 2B L' 2L2 3B' 2D2 3U' L2 2L' 3L 3R2 2R2 D2 3R'
*3. *B2 2U2 2F' 3R 2F 2D2 3D 2L2 2B 3B2 2L 3D B' 3B 2D2 U 3R' B2 D2 2L D' B 3B2 D' 2D2 2B2 2F 3U 3B' 3U2 U 2B 2F' 2L' 2F2 U 2L2 D' 3U2 2B2 3B' 3R' 3F 3L 2D2 3D2 3R2 3D2 2U2 3F R' 2F 3D L2 U2 3F 3R 3U 3F 3R' 2D 3F2 3R' R 2D 3F2 R' 2B2 2F D' 3R2 3B' 2D2 L' R' 3B' 2R2 2B 2U2 U' R' F' 2U2 R 2B2 3B 2D' U2 F2 2L2 2F 3U' 2U 2F F 3D2 2B L 3B L
*4. *L' 3L2 3R2 R2 3D' 3R 3D2 F' D 3U 2F2 2D 3R R' 3B2 2R' B2 3B 2F' 3D' 2B F2 2D2 2U B 3B' 3F 2D' 3U2 U 2R' D2 F L' 2B' 3L B' U2 2B2 F 3L 3B2 F2 3D2 L R' 3B' 2L2 2B 3R2 2U' 3B2 2D2 2R' 2U 2F 2L' 3L 2R 3B2 3F D' 2L 2D2 3D 2U 3B2 L' 2F' 3R' 3U 2R2 F2 2R2 3B2 2D L2 3L2 R D' 2F' R' F R 2B2 2F2 3L 2B2 3B2 3D 3R' 2D' 2U 3B L 2U 3R 3U2 2U U'
*5. *2F2 U' L' 2L' 3F' 3L2 3R R' 3D U L' 3B2 3R U2 3R2 2F F 3L2 B' 3R2 B' 2F 3U 2L2 U' 2F F' L' 3R2 R' F2 2R U' B 3F 2F' U 3L 3F 2U' 3L' 2R R D 2U' 3R' U2 3F' 2R' 3F' D' 2D 3D U2 2L2 3B' 3R 3B2 2D2 3L2 2U 3R' 2R2 D' F D' 3R' 2U L' R2 2U 3R2 3B R' B 3F F' D L2 R' B' 2B2 2F F' 3U2 L' 3L' 3B2 2U L2 3L2 3R2 2U' 3R2 B2 3U' 3B 2L 2R2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' R' F U F' U2 F' U
*2. *F2 R2 U2 F' R' U R F' R U'
*3. *U R2 U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U' B' D L U' B' R' F2 U' R' F'
*2. *B' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R B' D U R U' B' F' R2 U'
*3. *R D2 B' R' D R2 B' R' U' F D2 R L' B2 U2 R U2 D2 B2 U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Uw Fw' D2 Uw' U2 R B' Uw2 U' L D F2 D Rw D Uw2 U2 F D' U Rw F Rw D Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' B2 D' Uw U L' Rw2 D R' Uw L2 U'
*2. *Rw' Uw2 Rw R U' F' D2 Fw' D F' L R2 D2 R2 D Rw' R2 F' Uw' U' R' B2 D U F U2 L' Fw' U' Fw2 L2 Rw' F L2 Rw2 R U' F2 R' Fw
*3. *Rw F' L U B2 F2 Rw2 F2 Uw' U2 L' Rw Fw' F' U2 Rw' R' U2 R' Uw Fw Rw2 Uw2 L F Uw' Fw2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' F Rw2 F U' R' B2 F' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 L2 R' Bw Rw2 B2 Uw R' F2 L Lw Rw' R2 B' Rw Bw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B2 Lw' Rw' D2 U2 Rw2 B' F' R2 F Lw' U Lw D2 Lw' Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw R B Uw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 B2 Fw2 D' L' Bw2 U' B' F' Uw U' B' Lw
*2. *Dw' Bw' R' Bw R2 Dw B' Lw R' Bw D2 U R' F' Uw B2 Fw' R Dw L2 R' Dw2 Lw' R B' Dw Uw2 R Dw' F Rw' Fw' F D2 U' B2 Bw' R' Bw L2 Lw' Rw' F2 Dw' Fw Lw' R' Bw' Dw' Rw' D U B Uw' B F L2 Uw2 B Lw'
*3. *Bw' L' Rw Dw U2 L' D' U' Bw' Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' R2 F Lw' Dw2 F2 Lw' Rw2 R' B' Dw' L2 Uw' Lw' B' Uw2 Fw F D Rw' B2 U' B R2 Dw U2 Rw D' Bw' F L' Fw2 Uw2 R Dw2 Uw2 U2 B Rw2 D Lw' F2 Dw' Rw2 D' L2 F' D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 2U' 2R 2D' 2L2 R B' 3U' 2U2 L' 3U' 3F' F2 L R2 B2 3F2 R' D2 2D' 3F2 R2 3U2 F L2 U2 3F2 R' 2D U B2 2D2 B2 F' 2U' U' 3F' F 2L' 3R' F2 U' 2L2 3R2 2U' U2 3R' 2R2 3U 3R2 2F2 2U' 3F 2F F2 2D 2L' 2R 2B2 2U' L R2 U' L' B2 L' 2L2 3R2 R 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D2 2R R2 2F 2R 3F 2U R 3B' F R 2B2 3R U 3L2 R2 2D2 3U' U 3F L' 2F' 2R 3D 2F' D 2L2 D2 3D' 2L B 2B2 L 2L' B' 2U B2 2D2 2U R 3B' 2L2 3L2 3F2 3D 2U' 2F 3U F' 2R' 2B' L 3B2 3L2 2B' 2U2 2F 2R U 2R2 2D' 3D2 3F F' L' D 2B2 2F2 2U2 2L' 3L 3B 3D 2R2 B2 R' 3U' 2L 3L' 3R' 3U 3B' 2D' 3B2 R2 B2 3U2 U2 2L' R' 3B 3L' 3U B 2D' U2 3F D' 2U2 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L D2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U F D2 B L2 B F2 R2
*2. *D2 F' D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' R' D2 R D2 B2 L D2 R L' B2 D2
*3. *U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B L R2 D' F' R F2 L' R' U2 F
*4. *L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' U' B R2 B' L' B2 L' F2 R2 U R'
*5. *D B2 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F L D2 B' D B' L2 D2 R F2
*6. *U2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U F2 U2 F' R D' U2 R D2 U' F D2
*7. *R2 B U2 L2 F L2 B L2 D2 B L' D B' L' R U2 B' F' L' U'
*8. *D F D2 R B2 U' L' B R U2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 D
*9. *D L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D B' R F2 L2 U'
*10. *D2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D' R2 U' F' L' R' B F2 L2 D2
*11. *L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U L' B R U2 R' B F' L D2 R
*12. *L B2 L B2 L U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B U L D B L'
*13. *U2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' F R2 B' L' D L U2 R F' L
*14. *B' R U F L' U' L2 D2 B' U2 L' F2 L D2 L F2 B2 L' D2 R'
*15. *L D2 B D' F' R' L B2 U' R' U D R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U2
*16. *F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L' U2 B F R2 F' R D F2 U'
*17. *F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D U2 F' U' B U2 B L R F' R D'
*18. *L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' L' B2 F D2 B' U' B2 D L' R
*19. *B2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F L' U' L D R2 F' U2 L' U' R'
*20. *R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 U L' U R F L2 F2
*21. *F2 B L' F U' R L2 U2 D F D2 R U2 R D2 L' U2 B2 R2 L
*22. *D' U' L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B2 F' U2 F2 R' D' F' L' R' B' D'
*23. *U2 L2 B' R' U R2 F R2 D F D2 R D2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2
*24. *U' R2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D U' B U' B' D' B F R' D2 B D'
*25. *F D R2 L D' R' U' R2 D' F B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U'
*26. *B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 D' B L2 F' D L F2 R
*27. *L' F2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B2 L' F' U R D R2 U2 B D L D2
*28. *R2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R' B F2 D2 B L' F' U' L2
*29. *D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D' F U L' R2 F U2 F2 R D
*30. *R2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 R' D U L2 D2 L2 R' D F
*31. *U' L D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' L B' R F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' F2
*32. *D R2 D2 U' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R' U L' D F R2 U2 B R'
*33. *R' B2 R U2 L D2 F2 D2 L' B2 L U' B' F2 U L2 B2 R F U2 B'
*34. *R F D2 F' U' D2 B2 L F' R' B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F' U2 F'
*35. *L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L F2 D2 B2 R B D U' B2
*36. *L2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L' R2 D R F2 U2 L U' F' L
*37. *U2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' L' U' R U R2 F' L2 U' L
*38. *R U F' D R U F' U' B2 L' F U2 B D2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 L2
*39. *B2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L F2 U F2 L' R' B' F' D2 U' L2 F
*40. *R' B' L' U2 F' R' B D R L' F2 U R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 L U' B' F D2 U L F2 U' L F R2
*2. *F' U D' R2 B L' F R L2 U D2 B2 R2 D2 F B2 L2 F U2 F D2
*3. *B U2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 F' D L D R2 U2 R2 F R' B2 F2
*4. *D2 F R2 F L2 R2 F L2 U2 B R U' L' U2 L F' D B2 U2 F L
*5. *R F L2 F2 U' R' L' D R2 F U L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 B L B2 D' B' R2 U2 F2 R' D'
*2. *F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F' L D2 L2 U2 B' D B2
*3. *R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 R U L2 F' U B2 D2 B D L'
*4. *R2 B' D' F L' D B L2 F B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 D
*5. *B2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 U' L' B' F D2 L B2 L2 D R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 F' U D L2 U2 D2 F' L F2 U F2 D' F2 D R2 U D2 F2
*2. *U' B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U F2 U B' R B2 U2 F L D2 L U'
*3. *D L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 F' L2 D' B2 D' U R' D R U
*4. *L2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 F' L' U2 B' D' B2 R2 D' B' U'
*5. *L2 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 R B D U2 R2 B2 R' B L D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' F U2 R' L2 U' D2 B2 U2 R U B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U R U2 R U' F U2
*3. *D L2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F' R B2 R' U' B2 D U' B' L'
*4. *U' L2 Rw' Fw L2 B2 L Rw2 Fw F2 D2 Fw' U Fw' D B2 R2 D B' F2 R D' Uw2 Rw D Rw2 B' L2 R Fw R Fw' Rw2 R D' Fw' Uw' Fw' D' B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 U F' R2 U2 F U'
*3. *F2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B L D L2 B' F D' F' L2 U2
*4. *D' Fw R2 D' B2 D' R Fw' F' Rw2 Fw' R2 F2 L2 D' Uw Fw2 F L2 D2 B' Fw L2 B L B Fw2 Rw' R2 U' Rw Uw2 R D U L2 Rw2 F2 R U'
*5. *U' Lw2 Fw Lw' U' Bw L D Dw' L R' U' B' Bw D2 Dw' U2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 L R' Bw Dw2 Uw U R F D Dw U2 Lw Dw' B' Fw' Uw' U' F2 Uw' F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw2 U B Rw' R F' R' Fw2 F2 D' Dw' Uw U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' B' R L' U' L' u'
*2. *U' L R' B U L' U' L' l r b u'
*3. *R L' U R U' B U l r' b'
*4. *B' R L' U' B' R' B' L' l' r' b' u'
*5. *U R B' L R' B' R' B' L b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -5) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 4) / (0, 2)
*4. *(-3, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-4, 2) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' U L R' U L' R U'
*2. *L D' R D' L R' U' L' U'
*3. *U R U' R L U' U
*4. *D R' L R' D U D' L' U'
*5. *R L' U' R U R' U L U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 16, 2013)

*2x2* - (2.44), 3.30, 4.75, (7.10), 4.43 = *4.16*
*3x3* - (15.68), 16.14, (19.50), 17.65, 18.61 = *17.47*
*4x4* - 1:18.86, 1:16.38, (1:34.56), (1:11.54), 1:20.54 = *1:18.59*
*5x5* - (2:25.61), 2:21.44, 2:12.24, (2:06.44), 2:24.98 = *2:19.55*
*7x7* - (8:27.03), (7:39.12), 7:42.34, 8:03.81, 8:08.34 = *7:58.16*
*3BLD* - 1:52.20, DNF, DNF = *1:52.20*
*4BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNS = *DNF*
*MBLD* - *3/5 (28:12)*
*OH* - 32.70, 31.89, 34.84, (43.86), (31.07) = *33.14*
*Feet* - 2:52.81, (1:54.83), 2:33.13, 2:47.30, (2:55.13) = *2:44.41*
*Clock* - 15.19, (16.76), 14.00, 14.58, (13.38) = *14.59*
*Megaminx* - 3:30.70, 3:44.68, (3:04.38), (3:57.43), 3:17.01 = *3:30.80*
*Pyraminx* - (7.86), (11.51), 10.50, 10.51, 8.65 = *9.89*
*Square-1* - 1:32.69, 1:55.28, 1:27.31, (2:20.94), (1:08.91) = *1:38.43*
*FMC* - *60*


Spoiler



Scramble - U' F U2 R' L2 U' D2 B2 U2 R U B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 B2
D L B2 F' D2 - Cross (5)
R D L' D' R' - 1st pair (5)
F' L2 F B' L B - 2nd pair (6)
U L2 U' L2 U L U' - 3rd pair (7)
L' F L2 F2 D F D' - 4th pair (7)
B L B' L B' U B U' L2 B' U B U' - OLL (13)
U B L' B' L' B L B' U' B L B' L' B' U B U' - PLL (17)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 16, 2013)

*2x2 : *(2.87), 3.80, 5.42, (7.38), 3.30 = *4.17*
*5x5 : *(2:00.57), 2:07.12, 2:08.42, (2:13.46), 2:04.78 = *2:06.77*
*6x6 : *3:27.97, 3:27.16, (3:17.40), 3:27.19, DNF = *3:27.44*
*Relay 2-4 : 1:38.24 *
*Relay 2-5 : 3:30.99*
*Megaminx :* 1:52.66, (2:00.52), 1:51.45, (1:49.31), 1:54.96 = *1:53.02*
*Clock : *(26.66), 35.69, 35.25, 28.22, (36.96) = *33.05*


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 17, 2013)

*2x2:* 3.20, 2.80, (3.30), 2.83, (0.91) = 2.94 lol last scramble
*3x3:* 10.02, (10.75), 10.62, (9.87), 10.08 = 10.24
*4x4:* 57.90, 1:34.54, 59.12, 54.83, DNF(1:40.35) = 1:10.52 Fail. last was a pop. Messed up parity on second
*2-4relay* 1:08.28
*2x2BLD* DNF(35.31), 20.43, DNF(42.73) = 20.43
*3x3OH:* (18.94), 20.06, 22.85, (23.10), 21.79 = 21.57
*3BLD:* DNF(2:01.45),DNF(2:26.63), 2:20.41 = 2:20.41


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 17, 2013)

3x3: 18.49, 14.54, 14.63, 21.03, 13.49 = 15.89 i forgot how to 3x3
OH: 33.39, 25.97, 28.58, 26.16, 23.23 = 26.90 and apparently i forgot how to OH too
5x5: 1:26.64, 1:20.39, 1:23.52, 1:18.88, 1:25.11 = 1:23.01 thank goodness i didn't forget how to 5x5. that is damn close to a pb, so it is.
megaminx: 1:14.61, 1:18.92, 1:20.07, 1:30.36, 1:22.28 = 1:20.42 first time minxing in aeons. almost forgot how it looked like.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 19, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (5.19) 9.82 (10.44) 9.98 5.99 = *8.60* // A PB!
*3X3X3*: 22.60 23.12 (20.50) 25.51 (28.93) = * 23.74* // Aarghhhh, those freaking last two..

3X3X3 FMC = DNF



Spoiler



SCRAMBLE U' F U2 R' L2 U' D2 B2 U2 R U B2 U' R2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 B2

U2 D *L* // BLUE CROSS
*L'* F2 L B2 F' D F D' // 1ST F2L (9)
R F' R' F R F' R' 2ND F2L (16)
U F U'F L F L' 3RN F2L (24)
F U F'U'F2 R'F R (31) 

... DNF ....


----------



## vd (Jul 20, 2013)

3x3: (20.19), 17.18., (15.05), 16.08, 16.47 = 16.58
3BLD: 41.19, DNF, DNF = 41.19


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2013)

*3x3:* (19.76), 19.41, 18.20, 19.00, (17.08) = 18.87
*4x4:* 1:01.75, 1:03.94, (1:01.32), (1:15.12), 1:11.64 = 1:05.78
*5x5:* 1:37.04, (1:36.02), 1:46.34, (1:55.81), 1:42.16 = 1:41.85
*6x6:* (3:36.69), (3:06.66), 3:11.25, 3:16.40, 3:08.84 = 3:12.16
*7x7:* (4:58.02), (4:30.43), 4:32.05, 4:42.26, 4:52.37 = 4:42.23
*OH:* (45.43), (30.39), 31.59, 36.71, 35.00 = 34.43
*Megaminx:* (2:26.55), 2:13.93, 2:08.50, 2:11.34, (1:56.43) = 2:11.26
*Pyraminx:* (10.11), 13.41, 15.45, (23.66), 11.08 = 13.31
*Square-1:* 29.95, 32.47, (39.75), 23.69, (22.01) = 28.70

Ugh, took me 3 attempts to finally get my results written up in full. First attempt I pressed the backspace key by accident and it went back to the previous page; second attempt I clicked a link on the screen by accident; third attempt I did everything safely in notepad before copy+pasting it into the reply box! Not enough sleep >.<


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 21, 2013)

4x4: 54.19, 51.33, 59.89, 59.71, 1:01.58 = 57.93
5x5: 1:22.74, 1:32.23, 1:29.31, 1:54.34, 1:29.06 = 1:30.20
OH: 28.72, 22.11, 21.67, 32.02, 27.96 = 26.26


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 21, 2013)

Can I get some competition for magic and master magic? It's kind of boring with me being the only one doing master magic every week.


----------



## cubesonfire (Jul 22, 2013)

2x2 = 6.12, (4.40), 7.29,(10.59),6.52
Average = 6.63
And I average 8 maybe I got faster overnight lol
3x3 = 29.38,30.99,(31.40),27.59,(25.20)
Avg 29.32
Fmc= 52 moves


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 23, 2013)

2x2: 4.88, 2.36, 7.11, 3.93, 3.29 = 4.03
3x3: 13.32, 12.63, 12.80, 13.41, 14.04 = 13.18 -.-'
4x4: 1:37.82, 1:55.93, 1:17.15, 1:21.85, 1:26.52 = 1:28.73
3x3 OH: 29.88, 44.22, 25.56, 35.23, 29.61 = 31.57
3x3 WF:
Mega:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 23, 2013)

/*** Preliminary result (contest does not close until next is up) ***/

Edit: final result, congratulations to stevecho816, riley and mitch1234

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.59 AustinReed
 2.73 stevecho816
 2.74 Cuber952
 2.91 antoineccantin
 2.94 Tao Yu
 3.07 yuxuibbs
 3.16 mitch1234
 3.28 Iggy
 3.31 KCuber
 3.46 FinnGamer
 3.48 Lapinsavant
 3.64 riley
 4.03 arcio1
 4.16 DuffyEdge
 4.17 bacyril
 4.19 TheDubDubJr
 4.19 mycube
 4.99 okayama
 5.14 blairubik
 5.24 strakerak
 5.34 Schmidt
 5.37 legoanimate98
 5.44 bh13
 5.78 Spaxxy
 6.64 cubesonfire
 6.66 Mikel
 7.66 Mike Hughey
 8.60 MarcelP
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.30 Cuber952
 9.56 stevecho816
 9.70 KCuber
 9.92 antoineccantin
 10.14 riley
 10.24 Tao Yu
 11.45 mitch1234
 11.52 AustinReed
 12.43 mycube
 12.88 Lapinsavant
 13.02 TheDubDubJr
 13.18 arcio1
 13.20 FinnGamer
 13.92 yuxuibbs
 15.74 legoanimate98
 15.89 JianhanC
 16.58 vd
 17.03 blairubik
 17.27 Iggy
 17.46 silver owl
 17.47 okayama
 17.47 DuffyEdge
 17.61 bh13
 17.76 Mikel
 18.87 Dene
 19.60 cytokid101
 19.95 Spaxxy
 22.45 Mike Hughey
 22.70 Schmidt
 23.22 RoboCopter87
 23.74 MarcelP
 24.44 Tx789
 26.66 Gordon
 29.32 cubesonfire
 44.59 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 39.03 KCuber
 39.52 Cuber952
 40.92 stevecho816
 41.83 antoineccantin
 47.61 riley
 47.71 mitch1234
 47.90 mycube
 48.38 AustinReed
 55.92 FinnGamer
 57.93 JianhanC
 1:00.11 TheDubDubJr
 1:04.83 Iggy
 1:04.83 legoanimate98
 1:05.78 Dene
 1:10.52 Tao Yu
 1:12.95 yuxuibbs
 1:14.51 uvafan
 1:18.59 DuffyEdge
 1:28.73 arcio1
 1:35.60 Spaxxy
 2:07.38 Schmidt
 2:13.49 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:17.11 stevecho816
 1:23.01 JianhanC
 1:27.26 mitch1234
 1:34.44 mycube
 1:39.00 riley
 1:41.85 Dene
 1:42.59 AustinReed
 1:46.58 TheDubDubJr
 1:53.01 legoanimate98
 1:59.90 FinnGamer
 2:06.77 bacyril
 2:19.55 DuffyEdge
 2:30.62 yuxuibbs
 2:42.81 Mikel
 3:17.29 bh13
 3:17.35 Spaxxy
 4:46.20 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:40.25 stevecho816
 2:41.16 mitch1234
 2:59.25 mycube
 3:12.16 Dene
 3:16.88 AustinReed
 3:22.45 Lapinsavant
 3:27.44 bacyril
 3:45.53 legoanimate98
 4:02.18 riley
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:49.75 KCuber
 4:09.80 stevecho816
 4:20.44 mitch1234
 4:23.42 mycube
 4:42.23 Dene
 4:44.08 TheDubDubJr
 5:18.75 legoanimate98
 5:28.05 AustinReed
 7:58.16 DuffyEdge
 DNF riley
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 13.74 antoineccantin
 15.41 stevecho816
 17.07 KCuber
 19.29 AustinReed
 19.89 yuxuibbs
 20.65 uvafan
 20.79 riley
 21.49 mitch1234
 21.57 Tao Yu
 24.03 mycube
 26.90 JianhanC
 27.68 TheDubDubJr
 30.99 Iggy
 31.57 arcio1
 33.14 DuffyEdge
 34.43 Dene
 35.11 okayama
 38.32 bh13
 38.64 Mikel
 38.72 legoanimate98
 40.39 silver owl
 46.19 blairubik
 1:02.27 Spaxxy
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 48.82 antoineccantin
 1:49.35 riley
 1:50.84 mitch1234
 1:59.65 TheDubDubJr
 2:44.41 DuffyEdge
 3:07.46 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 9.30 AustinReed
 10.95 Lapinsavant
 14.56 riley
 14.88 Cuber952
 15.09 strakerak
 20.43 Tao Yu
 21.15 Mike Hughey
 23.21 stevecho816
 24.13 Iggy
 34.22 Mikel
 37.51 MatsBergsten
 1:32.90 legoanimate98
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 30.39 riley
 41.19 vd
 56.02 silver owl
 1:04.80 Mike Hughey
 1:15.48 antoineccantin
 1:15.90 MatsBergsten
 1:35.24 okayama
 1:41.97 nccube
 1:43.69 mycube
 1:49.91 AustinReed
 1:52.20 DuffyEdge
 2:20.41 Tao Yu
 3:19.46 Lapinsavant
 DNF stevecho816
 DNF legoanimate98
 DNF uvafan
 DNF Mikel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 4:49.61 riley
 7:00.45 MatsBergsten
17:48.19 mycube
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF okayama
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF DuffyEdge
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:30.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Mikel
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

9/10 (55:22)  antoineccantin
6/7 (32:04)  Mikel
5/6 (16:21)  Iggy
5/7 (44:50)  uvafan
3/4 ( 9:36)  riley
3/5 (28:12)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:46.82 okayama
 2:07.87 legoanimate98
 DNF mitch1234
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:03.55 KCuber
 1:04.63 stevecho816
 1:07.25 AustinReed
 1:08.28 Tao Yu
 1:08.73 riley
 1:10.86 mycube
 1:13.18 mitch1234
 1:22.00 FinnGamer
 1:27.67 yuxuibbs
 1:31.67 legoanimate98
 1:36.14 bh13
 1:38.24 bacyril
 2:01.64 okayama
 2:11.40 Spaxxy
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:05.97 stevecho816
 2:39.97 riley
 2:58.01 mycube
 3:22.56 FinnGamer
 3:30.99 bacyril
 4:01.51 legoanimate98
 4:23.08 yuxuibbs
 4:28.98 okayama
 5:15.38 Spaxxy
 5:21.86 bh13
*Magic*(2)

 1.06 yuxuibbs
 2.60 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.27 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 16.29 okayama
 17.15 AustinReed
 20.52 Schmidt
*Clock*(9)

 8.34 Iggy
 9.71 Perff
 14.28 Mikel
 14.59 DuffyEdge
 14.81 mitch1234
 14.97 yuxuibbs
 17.99 okayama
 27.33 Tx789
 33.05 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(14)

 4.69 Iggy
 5.16 AustinReed
 6.04 mitch1234
 6.71 stevecho816
 8.95 bh13
 9.66 yuxuibbs
 9.86 okayama
 9.89 DuffyEdge
 10.17 KCuber
 10.39 riley
 13.31 Dene
 13.40 legoanimate98
 16.97 FinnGamer
 17.89 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:20.42 JianhanC
 1:23.43 mitch1234
 1:39.82 stevecho816
 1:45.06 AustinReed
 1:53.02 bacyril
 2:11.26 Dene
 2:12.82 legoanimate98
 2:18.09 mycube
 2:39.70 yuxuibbs
 3:17.12 FinnGamer
 3:30.80 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(7)

 20.35 obatake
 28.47 stevecho816
 28.70 Dene
 29.98 AustinReed
 33.56 mitch1234
 1:37.97 Schmidt
 1:38.43 DuffyEdge
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

26 guusrs
31 mycube
31 okayama
35 KCuber
36 obatake
39 silver owl
39 TheDubDubJr
40 stevecho816
44 mitch1234
52 cubesonfire
58 bh13
60 DuffyEdge
69 Mikel
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

264 stevecho816
231 riley
227 mitch1234
222 AustinReed
208 mycube
171 KCuber
169 antoineccantin
149 DuffyEdge
138 yuxuibbs
133 legoanimate98
129 TheDubDubJr
127 Iggy
124 Tao Yu
119 okayama
108 Mikel
107 FinnGamer
106 Dene
103 Cuber952
93 JianhanC
89 MatsBergsten
83 Lapinsavant
78 bh13
67 arcio1
65 bacyril
65 silver owl
58 uvafan
46 Spaxxy
43 vd
43 Mike Hughey
39 Schmidt
39 blairubik
31 obatake
26 cubesonfire
24 guusrs
22 MarcelP
22 strakerak
15 nccube
13 cytokid101
11 Tx789
10 Perff
9 RoboCopter87
6 Gordon


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 23, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> 4x4: 54.19, 51.33, 59.89, 59.71, 1:01.58 = 57.93
> 5x5: 1:22.74, 1:32.23, 1:29.31, 1:54.34, 1:29.06 = 1:30.20
> OH: 28.72, 22.11, 21.67, 32.02, 27.96 = 26.26



You already have a post with 5x5 & OH. From this post I count only 4x4.


----------

